# tirer une quelconque théorie



## rosa94

Buenos días, la frase a traducir es la siguiente:
...mais ce n’était pas le moment d’en *tirer* une *quelconque* théorie.
Mi propuesta de traducción es: pero no era el momento de revelar teoría alguna.
No obstante, no sé si es correcta la traducción.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## translator30

Yo diría "pero no era el momento de revelar una teoría cualquiera"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rosa94:

La traducción del verbo tirer viene en cualquier diccionario, y nunca es "revelar". Compruébalo. 

Une quelconque théorie : cualquier teoría, alguna teoría.

En tu frase negativa, tal y como propones: una teoría cualquiera. 

 Acostúmbrate a explicarnos siempre el contexto. Nos es muy útil saber de qué diablos trata un texto.

Gévy


----------



## rosa94

El protagonista acaba de explicar una teoría un poco absurda, y a continuación dice la frase que he mencionado anteriormente: ...mais ce n’était pas le moment d’en *tirer* une *quelconque* théorie.
¿Entonces qué verbo en español debo utilizar para traducir «tirer»?


----------



## translator30

Yo diría en este caso "elaborar" [una teoría], que es una colocación idiomática en español.


----------



## rosa94

No obstante, por el contexto deduzco que se refiere a comentarla a los demás, a sacarla a la luz. 
¿qué verbo me sugieren entonces?


----------



## jprr

*tirer: (CNRTL)*


> *B. −* *Tirer qqc./qqn (de qqc.)1.* Faire sortir quelque chose de quelque chose.


déduire, inférer ...


----------



## rosa94

¿Pero en español?


----------



## translator30

Puedes decir explicar, desvelar, o sacarla a la luz, como bien dices. De todas formas, por el contexto que nos has proporcionado vería mejor poner "elaborar"


----------



## Gévy

¿Qué contexto? Rosa94 no nos ha proporcionado ninguno, no sabemos de qué hablamos...


----------



## jprr

...de armar /montar teorías


----------



## translator30

Gévy, creo que ha explicado que el protagonista acababa de explicar una teoría un poco absurda, y a continuación venía la frase donde rosa94 tenía duda. De todas formas estoy de acuerdo en que haría falta un poco más de información.


----------



## rosa94

El protagonista acababa de explicar una teoría un poco absurda para él mismo, es decir, hablando para él mismo sin contársela a los demás. Entonces es cuando dice esa frase. Entiendo que la dice porque piensa que quizás no sea oportuno contarla en ese momento a los que estaban allí con él.


----------



## Gévy

Me quedaría con "sacar una teoría", sin más. Porque tanto desvelar, explicar, sacar a la luz, montar o armar... son acciones que no necesitan de una deducción lógica a partir de un elemento base. "Tirer une conclusion de quelque chose", sí: de una cosa que existe, o se ha dicho, o has leído sacas una teoría, una idea, una conclusión. De eso se trata.

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

A mi modo de ver, no es complicado.
Lo que se plantea es que no es momento de sacar/inferir/deducir [de ello, de lo dicho anteriormente] una teoría.
Creo que se podría abandonar la literalidad y decir: "no era momento de andar teorizando" o "no era momento de venir a teorizar". Otras opciones que también se me ocurren: "no era momento de salirse con una teoría" o "no era momento de hacer de eso una teoría". Todo depende de cuán formal/informal se pretenda la frase.


----------



## translator30

Y del tipo de público que lo vaya a leer, porque a alguien que hable español de España le resultaría rarísimo leer cualquiera de esas frases, Leon_Izquierdo


----------



## rosa94

¿Alguien me propone entonces una traducción de aquí de España?


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:





rosa94 said:


> ¿Alguien me propone entonces una traducción de aquí de España?


Ya te lo han propuesto (Gévy, post 14).
sacar... o extraer


----------



## translator30

Personalmente, "sacar" o "extraer" una teoría no me suena idiomático. Soy más partidaria de decir "elaborar" o incluso "comentar", "sacar a la luz" o algún sinónimo de estos verbos. Aunque no se mantenga el sentido del verbo de hacer una deducción lógica, se mantiene el sentido y la coherencia final.
Pero, repito, esto es personal y es mi opinión


----------



## GURB

Hola
Hazles caso a Gévy y a Madame Barberin. Sus propuestas son las más acertadas.
El muy subjetivo "no me suena" no debe ser un criterio que el traductor deba tener en cuenta. Pienso que no necesita explicarte por qué.
El "*sacar una teoría*", aunque pueda parecerte extraño, es la única  forma valiosa con que traducir la expresión francesa. Las demás formas que propones distan mucho de ser sinónimas de "tirer une théorie".
Puede que "sacar una teoría" pueda no "sonar" a unos cuantos pero a otros sí que les suena, por ejemplo a  Carina Kaplan, especialista en educación...y a otros muchos.
Un saludo


----------



## translator30

Bueno, que haga lo que quiera, lo que se dan aquí solo son opiniones. Es verdad que en traducción no vale el "no me suena", pero sí que vale el "no es idiomático" porque no lo hayas oído o visto nunca, ya que quiere decir que en tu lengua no se utiliza. Una traducción puede estar muy bien hecha en cuanto al sentido, pero si el lector no la entiende bien, no sirve de nada.
Digo esto porque "sacar una teoría" no aparece ni en el CREA ni en el CORPES.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Dejemos las teorías de lado de momento, ya sacaré las conclusiones después. A ver si estas frases te suenan y si estás de acuerdo con su traducción (en todas en tirer corresponde a la definicion dad por jprr en el post 11):
1) Mon fils est tellement tête de mule qu'on ne peut rien en tirer => Mi hijo es tan cabezota que no se puede sacar nada de él.
2) Après 5 ans de sécheresse le puits est tellement à sec qu'on ne peut rien en tirer => Después de 5 años de sequía el pozo está tan seco que ya no se puede sacar nada de él.
3) Google est un bon outil de recherche mais on ne peut tirer des résultats obtenus une vérité absolue => Google es una buena herramienta de búsqueda pero no se puede sacar una verdad absouta de los resultados obtenidos.

Y he aquí porque saco Google a colación:
https://www.google.es/?gws_rd=cr&ei=47-xUtKsJMqStQaTioDYBA#q="saca+la+teoría"
No una verdad absoluta pero suficientes resultados para afirmar que sí, que es idiomático o por lo menos entendible por todos
EDITO: Así se puede sacar la conclusión de que Google, utilizado con precaución, es fiable y sacar la teoría que la RAE (y por ende el CREA y el CORDE) es una vieja dama poco reactiva.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Sacar una teoría" es perfectamente correcto.
Se puede decir, por ejemplo: a) ¿De dónde sacaste esa teoría?, o: b) X efectuó una serie de observaciones y de ellas sacó una teoría novedosa.


----------



## translator30

Sacar con esos sentidos está perfectamente construido, pero no con el de "sacar una teoría" (a mi modo de ver, basándome en la explicación que he dado antes). Mi opinión ha sido únicamente que no me sonaba natural (en el español que yo conozco de España) y que no hubiera entendido bien a qué hace referencia exactamente.
Por cierto, yo no he utilizado el CORDE, sino el CORPES (Corpus del Español del siglo XXI). Si esta herramienta no está actualizada, no sé qué más lo puede estar.
De todas maneras, como he dicho antes, queda a criterio de la traductora elegir una cosa u otra.
EDITO: como bien sabréis, en la traducción no hay soluciones absolutas. En muchos casos puede haber varias soluciones que se pueden elegir según el criterio del traductor; no simplemente se tachan porque alguien prefiera una u otra.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Siento el lapsus.
En los ejemplos que di el valor de tirer de y sacar es exactemente el mismo así que no veo por qué no sería idiomático para las teorías. Para mí y para Google lo es, pero bueno.. cada uno...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Absolutamente de acuerdo.


----------

